#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 印尼動物園老虎在湖中玩花樣游泳（組圖）

## wingwolf

新聞介紹在此： http://news.china.com/zh_cn/hd/11127.../17463518.html

據英國《每日郵報》消息，印尼動物園老虎在湖中玩花樣游泳。在印度尼西亞雅加達的拉古南動物園，一隻名叫Kasih的孟加拉虎餵食時間在湖中咆哮，而這些精彩的瞬間都被攝影師Syahrul Ramadan用相機記錄了下來。

在人們的印像中，老虎一直是一種兇殘的動物。但當這只約500磅重的孟加拉虎在水中等待自己午餐的時候，它行動起來就像一個敏捷的花樣游泳運動員。當它強有力的爪子劃過水面時，動作就像刀子切開黃油那麼有力。

Syahrul Ramadan說，剛開始老虎還安靜的在水中，可沒多久就衝出來水面，很難想像這隻老虎跳的有多高。但老虎的動作看起來真的充滿了力量和氣勢。


（更多圖片，請見來源處）

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

原本我以為陸上生物在水中都會顯出牠最可愛的一面,
結果,我錯了,一點也不可愛,應該以威武來形容。
如果有動物花式游泳比賽,
到底牠會拿多少分呢?(好奇)

----------


## tobyhokh

不如叫奥運花式運動員和牠比比花式吧！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 幻影紅虎

上輩子一定是奧運花式游泳的冠軍選手~~~
超可愛的~

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

羽狼貼的這張圖感覺像仙女散花(炸!
把圖看完之後發現他真的好愛玩水 ~不知道這個情況下水會怎樣 WWWWW
肉球！別以為我看不到你~ 好巨大好紅的肉球 ~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

攝影師的鏡頭捕捉得時間剛剛好呢。

以遊戲來看，就像是陸地之王也會有水系技能的發動 :3

也像水中的霸主，可遠觀而不可褻玩焉，雖然這詞出自於形容蓮花，

但跟蓮花有所不同的地方在於：牠玩水時去打擾牠，就會承受 ??? 牛頓力道的掌擊了。

----------

